# Wheels?



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Wasn't sure which section to put this in, anyway have been watching some nmc videos on YouTube, really enjoying the ones with private jack (Ernest John ) Hartley.

I saw on one of them he had a wheel in one of the boxes, does anyone here give their exhibition mice wheels? 
Also in one video there is a beautiful agouti , huge mouse , just stunning . X


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't, I find they take up too much space in the box and the retired one's I keep at work who do have one never use it.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have one cage with a wheel in it and they use it a lot.Unfortunately there is no space in most of my cages,not tall enough.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Thankyou Jo and Sarah . I don't think I would have enough room in the rubs I've got, maybe later for any retired ones I might try a wheel . X


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i found the pet ones i use to have loved there wheels but my show type ones just didnt bother with them, allthough the foxes were probbably to thick to know how to use them lol


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

:lol: Awww bless them


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

My males get a wheel occasionally. And my female tank gets one.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery (May 7, 2015)

I've had many mice over the years and they've always had wheels and never used them.


----------

